# Ever meet?



## elaine l (Mar 18, 2007)

I often wonder if any of you actually meet and cook for each other?  When I read some of the delicious sounding meals I wish I could actually enjoy them. I know....make them myself


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2007)

I think we all should meet in New Orleans next year for Mardi Gras or Jazz Fest..Advertisers should take everyone out to dinner 1 nite. Its about 1 year away..So start booking flights and hotels....See ya then!


----------



## QSis (Mar 18, 2007)

Great idea, Uncle Bob!  I've never been to New Orleans and would love to go just to eat may way around it!

I've only met three DC posters, elaine.  Raine and Jim Minion are also competitive BBQ'ers, and I met them on the BBQ circuit.

Andy M. and his SO, Suzanne, came to a BBQ contest where I was competing and looked me up during a horrible rain storm.

I'd love to meet other DC'ers some day.

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

My fantasy is that we meet in Las Vegas good priced flights and inexpensive hotel packages.Wow how fun to actually meet face to face and so much to talk about.I actually brought it up when the foodtv forum was still alive but got no response.But I think if it was planned well in advance alot of us could actually go.
To me Mari Gras etc would be to busy we would never go anywhere we would be too busy seeing each other.


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

*And then there is the rain...
Las Vegas sounds fun...

I have (we..) have had lunch with Kitchenelf in Napa Ca. and with Sierracook in Grass Valley Ca.  Great people.*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

As much as I hate flying [ and I really hate flying}I would definately want to go .What a blast that would be.At least 3 days but Im sure thats not even long enough to make the rounds with every one.


----------



## Alix (Mar 18, 2007)

OK, I'd like to vote for meeting in Disneyworld. That way if we hate each other we can at least go on rides and scream our guts out. LOL!

I've met tancowgirl, and Poutine. I feel like I know most of you so well though that if we ever did meet there would be squeals of glee and much wine and giggling.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

I know Steve A, and Vagriller, both post here every now and again.

I am all up for a large scale meet and eat! Rides would be awesome, butthat is a tough pic between Mardi gras or Disney(though I liked islands of Adventure better).

I have to look up Buckytom when I am in the City next, and I will be moving to Hawaii in September, and would love to meet Ironchef and Wassabi!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

If ever anything were to materialize out of it, I work for Landmark/Intercontinental hotels, and could get a great deal on a block of rooms, seriously.


----------



## The Z (Mar 18, 2007)

Vegas sounds great to me.  Heh.  I know my way around pretty well, and I could certainly recommend places to eat and/or party that would suit most peoples' needs.  We are a pretty diverse group with at least one thing in common.

OH... I have met jkath.  Ask HER where the DC convention should be held .

And, Alix... there are a few rides and other diversions in Vegas... in case we don't get along (then, again, I could just go home... heh)

Z.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

Tatratt,Where are these hotels located I think we need a centrally located place that is easy for folks to get to


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

*Lets wait for Tat to move and go stay with him...LOL LOL LOl

*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

For me once Im off the plane Im pretty much fearless and get around quite easily on the ground and the people there dont scare me at all .Its the in the air thing.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 18, 2007)

You can't seriously believe that all of our DCer's from other countries could possibly car pool to Nevada, Louisiana, California or Florida.  No, NO ..... we must pack our American bags and go visit them!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

> Tatratt,Where are these hotels located I think we need a centrally located place that is easy for folks to get to



every where. They own Holliday Inn(select, sun sprees, express, executive centers), InterContinental, Crowne Plaza(the division I work for), Candlewood Suites, Hotel Indigo, and Staybridge Suites, with locations all around the world.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> You can't seriously believe that all of our DCer's from other countries could possibly car pool to Nevada, Louisiana, California or Florida.  No, NO ..... we must pack our American bags and go visit them!




That is a GREAT idea too! I will be in France and England in early August, I would love to meet some of our across the pond, DC Fam!


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

*How many have a passport??
Mine expired in 1973...*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 18, 2007)

Lets meet in Chicago! Its in the middle of the country. Elf is paying for the tickets!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Lets meet in Chicago! Its in the middle of the country. Elf is paying for the tickets!




Awesome, who is gonna foot the bill for dinner at MOTO, ot TRU?


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

*Hawaii would be a long trip from the East Coast and the other countries would be a longer trip from the west coast. 

From ca. it was a 13 hour trip to Japan and then the next day a few hours to Soul Korea and then the next day a 12 hour train ride (powered by coal and all the windows open..I was a mess) and then a 3 hour pick up truck ride to travel 50 miles on their roads..and when we arrived they wanted to throw a Welcome aboard party for us...No way!!! This was after taking 30 days from Jacksonville N>A>S> n Florida and inc. 2 weeks Survival Training (again) in the Mohave Dessert for Paul.

Sorry..I got off subject ...again. Almost every post I can come up with an experience.*


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome, who is gonna foot the bill for dinner at MOTO, ot TRU?

Sushi will...he will have a good job and make lots of money.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 18, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> *How many have a passport??*
> *Mine expired in 1973...*


 
I think you can upgrade your passport for $2.....oops that's baseball seats.  

Walgreen's has a sign about quick & authentic looking passports.  Maybe Sushi can post bail for us at O'Hara!


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2007)

*If you can read this, thank a teacher. If you are reading it in English, thank a soldier.


I use to say "Now If I were running this mans Navy"....and Paul would answer " We would all be speaking a foriegn language"


*


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 18, 2007)

Gee Dove, I lived on airfield Mohave.  It was my dad's airstrip.  Except for the dirt storms, it's not so bad.
   (Sandstorms have 80 mph wind; Dirtstorms have tornado's and 100 mph wind)
   I don't think we should go there for our trip though.  Maybe the glass walkway will be finished and we can go to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have had the pleasre of meeting Alix, Ken and the girls.....They are an awesome bunch and the girls know how to play ball.....how ever we never got together for food.

There are a few that I would like to meet just so I could kick their butts....right MJ?

Actually, if all goes, I may toodle on down to meet him this year.....and then HE can cook for me and feed it to me under the big dipper

There's a huge line up of people I'd like to meet....too many to list actually


A good place to meet would be Jamaica......you DONT need a passport, its nice and sunny and it would be SO much fun!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 19, 2007)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> A good place to meet would be Jamaica......you DONT need a passport, its nice and sunny and it would be SO much fun!!!!


For those NOT in the great white north, they do need a passport


It is now required for ANY travel outside of the U.S. Even to go to Canada, eh.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Jamaica Passport Information


Read that!  Then tell me something...eh


----------



## MJ (Mar 19, 2007)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> There are a few that I would like to meet just so I could kick their butts....right MJ?
> 
> Actually, if all goes, I may toodle on down to meet him this year.....and then HE can cook for me


 
Right! I'm cookin when you make it down here.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

under the stars......with a nice cozy blankie?  And...ok ok ok!!  I'll get there but I have to say, I really dont want your chilli!!!  I do but, can you cook me a steak for all the ones you made me burn instead?


----------



## cjs (Mar 19, 2007)

I've met and cooked with a number of members from here - Lorraine (lopraine), Billy, ChefJune, Sharon (harborwitch), can't think who else posts on here. We have a great time each time we all meet. 

Someone's in Grass Valley???? We just moved from down the road in Weimar a year ago! would love to have met....

My passport is ready to go!


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would love to meet in Las Vegas - it is a shame that they don't have a Cooking Convention there.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I'd like to vote for meeting in Disneyworld. That way if we hate each other we can at least go on rides and scream our guts out. LOL!
> 
> I've met tancowgirl, and Poutine. I feel like I know most of you so well though that if we ever did meet there would be squeals of glee and much wine and giggling.


 
I like Diney idea.

Actually, I am a member of another borad and we actually had a small picknic last year. There were 4 men that came, well you can imagine how much fun we had,


----------



## elaine l (Mar 19, 2007)

Gee this all sounds exciting.  Getting together somewhere...somehow....
I am fairly new to this forum but love reading everything.  I have yet to meet anyone but would love to.  I am in MA.  I travel during the summer in an Airstream.  I will be heading south to GA in June.  Plan to spend time in SC and other places.  So I guess I am saying....MA, GA, SC for a quick get together.


----------



## spryte (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got back from meeting a couple of ladies from a different forum!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 19, 2007)

Vegas would be cool!  My passport is ready to go though.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2007)

Theme parks and festivals would be to way to much of a distraction after all we want to see each other I also think cost must be considered because for some folks it would be harder to pay to go somewhere rather pricey rather than some place that is not in season so to take advantage of off season price cuts etc.Getting there may also be a problem for some folks so an elaborate car pool for those who would drive might need to consider picking up someone or 2 on the way to split gas etc.
It could get complicated but I hate to leave anybody out.It would need to be a place with a great airport so if any of our friends around the world wanted to make the trip its easy for them also.Next consider time of year so the weather is more favorable no snow storms etc to hold people up.Next mayby booking a block at an hotel saves money and everyone is in the same place and how many days I think it would take at least 3.  
Lastly alot of personal visualization that all will go just as we want it to go.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> Someone's in Grass Valley???? We just moved from down the road in Weimar a year ago! would love to have met....



cjs, I go to Grass Valley/Nevada City many times a year.  Our Forest Supervisor's office is located there.  Just in case you did not know I work for the Tahoe National Forest.  In fact, I will be in Grass Valley this coming Thursday (03/22).  A couple of weeks ago I spent a week in Sacramento and had lunch in Auburn on my way back up to my neck of the woods.  We should meet sometime.  I will be going down to Sacramento again around April 9th.


----------



## cjs (Mar 21, 2007)

Well darn!! Where were you a year ago???   We left Weimar last January for Port Angeles, WA.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 21, 2007)

appropriate venues:  Manitowoc Wisc...largest kitchenware store; Somewhere else in Wisc is the Wolf factory, and in Miss. is the Viking Factory.  Perhaps we should meet at the BettyCrocker or Pilsbury Hall of Fame.  
Perhaps best to start regionally.  

How many Mid Atlantic members???


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 21, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> I've met and cooked with a number of members from here - Lorraine (lopraine), Billy, ChefJune, Sharon (harborwitch), can't think who else posts on here. We have a great time each time we all meet.


 _AMEN_ to that!  Acc ChefJen to my list...  



> My passport is ready to go!


My passport is _always_ ready to go!  I lead food and wine focused tours... I'm doing one in France in November.  Anyone want to go with me?   

New Orleans would get my vote for where to meet -- but NOT at Mardi Gras OR Jazz Fest.  besides, nOLA really needs tourists to help it get back on its feet.  IACP is going to be there next April.    

imho, DisneyWorld is _way_ too expensive a place to go and to many distractions from why we're there.  Getting together would be (I'd think) "The Event!"  There's bound to be at least _some_ people you'll want to hang out with!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2007)

i've met the 'bug and her family, and i'm hoping to meet verablue at the 9th ave. food festival in the spring, and tatt, whenever he makes his triumphant return to nyc.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi....used to, and still do, belong to "epicurious chat" for, hmmmm, let's see, I think it's about 10 years now. A number of years back we used to have epi get togethers and my husband and I hosted 2, one year after the other. People came from as far away as Calif., Seattle, Okla., and closer from MA. MD(is that short for Maryland?) and Ottawa....t'was great fun and so wonderful meeting folks that we'd been chatting to for years. Getting too long in the tooth (LOL,LOL) to do it anymore, but it was wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, it seems there is some interest in folks gathering and meeting. I'm going to go start a thread about that.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh I just hate it when I've missed a virtual adventure like this one.
What a fun thing to do.  
Someone make the plan, the where/when/how/etc and let us all know.
Betcha it'd be much fun and if not attempted, who'd ever know?
If it's a go, I think we ought to each bring our specialty dish to share at a picnic or whatever, how hard would it be to ship it, really well packed of course, next day air to the hotel?  Thinking about it, that idea may not work, how does one reheat etc?  Hummm


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 19, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> Oh I just hate it when I've missed a virtual adventure like this one.
> 
> If it's a go, I think we ought to each bring our specialty dish to share at a picnic or whatever,


Count me in, ya'll. But since I'm still pretty crappy at cooking, I'll just bring the booze!
Terry


----------



## elaine l (Sep 30, 2007)

In rereading this thread, it makes me wonder if we could actually find a place to meet up for dinner.  Maybe a mid winter gathering?  May have to divide up into area.  I am in MA and I have noticed a few others in my area.  It would be awesome to have a face with the chat.


----------

